# Film Schools in Europe



## nain (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi guys,
   was hoping you could help me with a little advice. i want to apply to a good film school in Europe. I checked out PCFE and though the course structure etc seems really nice, i was wondering if it will be too rushed to finish off in just a year. Many of the excellent film schools in Europe teach in their own language. I will need to do the course in english. Do you have any recommendations for good colleges that give equal weightage to film studies and practicals?


----------



## taraberyl (Jul 8, 2009)

the only ones in europe aside from PCFE that i am aware of are NFTS and LFS, both in england (lfs is in london, and nfts is just outside) and they are both supposed to be fantastic.  they are also both longer than a year, which i think is good because a year really isn't enough time.  i'm not sure how much they have available in the way of film studies, though.  generally with an mfa program you aren't going to get as much film studies as practical lessons.

good thing is that they both, obviously, teach in english.


----------



## Zumbi (Jul 27, 2009)

> which i think is goo


LFS is great they say.

It's the school where Mike Leigh and Michael Mann have studied.
I'm just not sure in terms of structure, seems that NTFS is bigger (I went to LFS and it's structure is in a building that is not so big...).

BUT they say it's the best one in UK, and it's the eldest in Europe... It would be my choice when I find a scholarship... 

Other than that, I'd go to USC or UCLA in Los Angeles... But this would be way too difficult, as I live in UK, i'm a European Citizen, etc...


----------



## nain (Jul 29, 2009)

hey, thanks a lot. i got in touch with LFS, they were really helpful too. the good thing is that they accept people thrice a year, so the next term starts in jan, which is great. But i was also wondering if any of u knew about any film schools in germany or italy, that teach in english.
Thanks!


----------

